# Slow at releasing the 04 LT and GT line up



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

The new models should be out by now?Sears put all of there 2004 line on there web sight.But The others are dragging there feet.You would think John Deere, Cub Cadet etc would have the web sights updated.Showing the new 2004 line.After seeing that Sears did theres you would think the others.Would be tripping over each other to get it done.I under stand the premiums sell there self to an extent.But how can buyers look and research with out having a clue what will be available.Im glad I bought mine last year.If I was wanting to shop I would be getting impatent.I might have put a Sears Cratsman in my shed by now.Of course the Sears will not really start selling until there big sale in March anyway I guess.But I think the others need to get the lead out.


----------

